# Bruce and Bella 3rd time



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys well I have not posted in a while but she stopped laying eggs and then started again and again and again well I have thrown away several eggs now in her last clutch she laid 8 and they are all fertile well I went out of town overnight and came home to a BABY its moving alot but not chirping that I have heard yet and the mom is right there so NOW WHAT DO I DO  I have a baby chicken LOL so I wonder when and if any of the others will hatch any advice now would be helpfull It has been a long journey


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Are they in a nest box  I would feed the Mom lots of good foods, eggs, veggies ect and make sure they have enough nesting material. Mabey someone with some breeding experience can give you some more help. After the babies have grown the Mom will need a good long break.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Are the parents feeding it?  Congrats on the baby.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Feeding the baby bird*

Well I have not seen them do it but last night after I covered the cage it started chirping and chirping and it was chirping again this morning and there was alot of noise in the cage last night but my ? is what do I put in there for them to feed to the baby?????? I have heard that they eat the seed and throw it up to feed to the baby is that correct? Oh and thanks on the congrats I was so excited


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Another ?*

Spike you said eggs I know I have to boil the egg but what part of the egg can I feed them ?????? And when can you start to hand feed and I cant find anything online that tells me what to feed the baby bird it is only 1 or 2 days old


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would let the parents feed the baby if you can, they can offer nutrition that you just can't match with hand rearing mix.  I can tell you, from experience, that if you give the babies tons of cuddles it will be just as tame as a hand reared baby.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Baby Bird*

Ok Bea so which part of the egg do I give the mom and I can feed them steamed veggies right? and when can you start to mess with the baby birds? I know I have lots of questions sorry


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You can hard boil the whole egg, mash it up (shell and all) and feed them everything.  You can feed them steamed veggies but raw is more nutritious for them. I found that 2 weeks old was a good age to start handling Snickers, but i didn't keep him out for cuddles until he was closer to 3 weeks old and could hold his body heat a bit better.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Baby Bird*

Thanks Bea you have been a great help so like broccoli cauliflower and carrots things like that is ok ? and I am hearing more and more chirping this morning I may have more hatched she had 8 fertile eggs this clutch Im nervous and excited in the same breathe.LOL thanks alot for all your help


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow!! Eight fertile eggs!! Do you have a brooder of some description ready and waiting in case they all hatch?  My emergency brooder was a fish tank with a heat pad underneath it and towels wrapped all around the outside. Might be a good idea to have hand rearing supplies ready and waiting too, eight babies would be a lot for Bruce and Bella to manage on their own. 

Broccoli, cauliflower and carrot are all great option to feed raw.  You could also try some dark leafy greens like bok choy or pak choy.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Brooder HELPPPPP*

Ok Bea now Im getting nervous  so I need to get stuff and be ready like bird formula and what HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP LOL Im getting excited


----------



## orcross33 (Mar 31, 2008)

*mom of tms5729 asking question for her*

Hello,
Tanya, tms5729, my daughter is having puter issues and wanted me to get on here and ask questions for her about her new 'baby' chicken lol as she calls it...

she is so concerned..lol maybe paranoid ..not sure...she wants to know if anyone can tell her if bruce and bella will start feeding immediately when babies hatch? and also she noticed this afternoon that they arent sitting on the baby much as she seemed to think they should..they are some but not constant? is it normal behavior in tiels...do they feed right away and well how much do they/or often that is / leave the nest and not sit on the wee baby..

she said the baby was trying to stand up this morning on its on..a little wobbly but trying..she says now its not standing but is stil chirrping quite a bit...??? she is PANICING and I NEED HELP..LOL..PHONE RINGING OFF THE HOOK..SO ANY FEEDBACK would be greatly appreciated if you can help with these questions...hope i covered it all..
thanks and 

by the way my birds Charlie and Willie are doing great...they really like to 'aggravate me' lol when im on the puter..their cage is close by..so they find it necessary to fly in front of my face and Willie likes to get on the desk and try to interupt my hand with the mouse in it...they are just too funny...I wanted to get female and breed at one point but well seeing tanyas delimas im not sure ..maybe i just like playing with my males as they are..LOL..
thanks 
waiting to hear help for Tanya...
Blessings
orcross33....(aka ..Earlene) which you can all call me by that name if you like...orcross was my very very first computer name years ago..and I wanted nothing but christian oriented computering...orcross33 stands for old rugged cross and Jesus death at age 33
bye now and shewww sorry guess im long winded...
















Bea said:


> Wow!! Eight fertile eggs!! Do you have a brooder of some description ready and waiting in case they all hatch?  My emergency brooder was a fish tank with a heat pad underneath it and towels wrapped all around the outside. Might be a good idea to have hand rearing supplies ready and waiting too, eight babies would be a lot for Bruce and Bella to manage on their own.
> 
> Broccoli, cauliflower and carrot are all great option to feed raw.  You could also try some dark leafy greens like bok choy or pak choy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Earlene and Tanya 

The parents will not start feeding the babies till about 8-12 hours after hatching as far as how often, I know its quite often because they have to keep the baby warm but I don't know exactly how much Bea would probably have a better idea on that one.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You know, i have to say i'm not sure how often! :lol: You will be able to see the little crop though which will be filled with a whitish looking fluid if the babies are fed.


----------



## orcross33 (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura said:


> Hi Earlene and Tanya
> 
> The parents will not start feeding the babies till about 8-12 hours after hatching as far as how often, I know its quite often because they have to keep the baby warm but I don't know exactly how much Bea would probably have a better idea on that one.


hey this is tanya's mom again...baby bird of tanyas bella and bruce died yesterday afternoon....nowwwww emergency...she has no puter and wants me to ask this question...she has more fertile eggs..one had hole in it this mornng and she can hear the baby chirping up a storm inside .the daddy/bruce/ was pecking away at the shell and she said that was this mornng..the hole is a tiny bit bigger but now still no baby yet..how long does that happen before baby comes out/or should she do something to help..she read that you sometimes have to help????? 
VERY IMPORTANT TO GET REPLY ASAP..
THANKS SO MUCH AND WILL APPRECIATE REPLY SOON ...TANYA IS IN A PANIC? lol FIRST TIME 'baby chicken' mommy for her...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the little baby  after you see the pip mark on the egg it can take anywhere from 24-72 hrs to hatch, I would only help as a last resort you can do more harm then good if its not done correctly.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's important to just let nature take it's course. All the yolk has to be absorbed before the chick comes out of the egg, so if you decide to help the baby hatch too early you can end up killing the chick.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow! eight fertile eggs? thats a lot! I'm glad i only had two, because Ziggy isn't helping feed. sorry to hear about the first baby, RIP little chick. hope this one makes it.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Update on Bruce and Bella*

Well guys the first baby died and then there was the second one I thought it would be ok cause it was chirping in the shell and well they stopped getting the shell off and was waorking on a bad egg so it died so I decided since they were first time parents to give them a break and get Bella back to good health they have been eating there veggies and they are looking 100% better. I took them out of the big cage so I could fix it the proper way with the correct nesting box and my husband helped me I have not put them in it yet and dont plan to do so for a bit to make sure she has fully recovered from her journey hopefully she will do better next time.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*New addition*

Well I have Bruce and Bella and now I have a cinnamon teil and her name is Shasta she is very pretty the girl I got her off of hurt her though trying to catch her so Im getting her better b4 putting them together and I may not do that I may get another male and put them together just not sure yet but she is eating and doing much better I have had her about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the babies.  I think you've made the right choice giving Bella a nice long break.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the second baby, its good that your giving them a break and letting them recover, congrats on the new cinnamon tiel.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the baby


----------

